# Software > Ασφάλεια >  wep penetration

## trellos

Υπάρχει τρόπος παραβίασης δυκτίου βασισμένου σε wep encryption?
αν ναι πως γίνεται? να βάλω καλύτερα wap?

----------


## tyson

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... hlight=wep

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3 ... hlight=wep

Με μια αναζήτηση θα το έβρισκες  ::

----------


## dimgr

WAP?


wpa !!!

----------


## trellos

thnx εψαξα αλλά δεν το βρήκα

----------


## trendy

wpa2 αν το υποστηρίζουν οι συσκευές σου.

----------

